# Gauge Pods?



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

Any one have a solution to mounting a gauge in an a6 im looking to throw a boost gauge in my rs6 but cant find any pods. I was thinking about retrofitting a passat or Mk4 golf column pod.


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Gauge Pods? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

BUMP


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Gauge Pods? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

Bump cause the audi forum moves fast!


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Gauge Pods? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

TTT


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Gauge Pods? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

bizzle


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Gauge Pods? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

Is there anyone in this forum?


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Gauge Pods? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

try audiworld.com search


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Gauge Pods? (silver96)*

Tryed....came up with nadda


----------

